# Alternatives to Vanilla Extract during Introduction?



## Cast+Chrome (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm hoping to get another rat, but I can't use vanilla extract because one of my boys gets a rash (if it gets on him at all) and sneezes (if it's just in the room). Would just bathing them all with oatmeal shampoo work? What other things can I use?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

If I need to put something on the rats for more difficult intros I just drizzle them with chocolate syrup or something similar. I haven't found that putting smelly stuff on them helps much, they check each other out by sniffing their rear which tells them everything they need to know regardless of if their fur has something stinky or not. Using something tasty like syrup keeps them occupied and distracted and makes the meeting more pleasant. Then you rinse them off together in the tub, where they usually huddle together and bond through the apparently mortifying experience of being damp, towel them off together and they'll often also groom each other dry. A kitten/puppy/infant shampoo should be gentle enough, I use Isle of Dogs tearless puppy shampoo. Oatmeal shampoos can vary a lot, I've seen some that are very gentle as you'd expect but still some are very harsh and have lots of chemicals, so it really depends on the specific shampoo regardless of being oatmeal or not.


----------



## rottingmartian (Jun 1, 2018)

I've heard coconut oil works really well! Not only will it neutralize their scent, it also moisturizes their skin! Plus they'll be too busy eating it off themselves to bother each other.


----------



## MooseSplinter (Oct 23, 2018)

Shadow the Rat uses meat baby food to distract them and get them licking each other. This worked really well for me!


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

I'd heard of smearing the rats in something like pudding for intros once before, along with baby food (also per Shadow's advice) so it sounds like any kind of tasty and semi-thick liquid treat is a good bet for them barring any allergies!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

I've had luck with salad dressing (Thousand island) as I didn't have anything else in the house, LOL!! Worked like a charm


----------

